# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Nej nej

## Zhenya

Nej Nej, jag pratar flytande n

----------


## Zhenya

Jag inser just att detta ska vara svar p

----------


## Kamion

mm, visst skulle det ha varit det. Fast du f

----------


## Zhenya

Jag tror att du missade mitt sk

----------


## Kamion

hahahahaha   ::  sorry, visst missade jag ditt sk

----------


## Zhenya

jo, jag tycker att det

----------

